# Looking for a Rescue/Vestibular Disease



## Bentley1013 (Sep 13, 2013)

Hi Everyone! This post has two parts. One is that I am looking into getting a rescue dog. My current dog is from a well known breeder and is perfect but, I feel like I now have the experience to care for a rescue. First question is are there any rescues in the DC Metro that I should look into? Second question is I came across a Yorkie in my area on Petfinder. The write up says he may have Vestibular Disease. I have looked up what I can on this condition but, I am wondering how this all works with a rescue. If I were to adopt a dog with a condition like this should I take him to the vet to make sure he will not require more care than I am able to provide? Any advice is appriciated!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

I think AMAR has rescues in that area.

As for medical conditions, it depends on the rescue, but when a dog is adopted out through NMR, we have treated any medical conditions that are apparent through blood work or through symptoms. If special care is required, the new pet parent will know that at adoption and will know how extensive, and their vet can call the NMR vet for information any time. This is how the best rescues should work.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I'm a foster for AMAR and i just noticed tonight that they have a Maltese in foster care in Virginia named Tobie who looks very cute. I would go to their website and fill out an application ASAP if you're serious about adopting. Good luck!


----------

